# F30; list of coding options...anyone have a list?



## jamoka3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Does anyone have a list of all the options that can can be coded on the F30 platform. I have the n26 engine, 328i base model. X-Drive..
I'm looking to get coded asap and want to know what I can get done!:thumbup:


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

jamoka3 said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the options that can can be coded on the F30 platform. I have the n26 engine, 328i base model. X-Drive..
> I'm looking to get coded asap and want to know what I can get done!:thumbup:


Try Halsifer's cheat sheet; it's very complete and very well organized.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=788895


----------

